# 4 Stk. Webcams auf einem Bildschirm



## zwerg77 (31 März 2008)

Kennt jemand zufällig eine Software mit der ich meine Bilder von 4 Webcams auf meinen Bildschirm zaubern kann? Möchte bei einer kleinen Maschine Live Bilder mir auf meinen Laptop ansehen! Die Leitungslänge (USB) sollte nicht das Problem sein - das längste Kabel ist 2 m! Einzeln funktionieren die Kameras schon - aber wie bekomme ich alle 4 Bilder (in Kleinformat) auf meinen Bildschirm?


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2008)

http://www.webcamxp.com/home.aspx


----------



## zwerg77 (31 März 2008)

Gibts da etwas einfacheres? Hab an der Maschine keine Internetverbindung. Brauch ich die? Hab das Programm installiert - bekomm aber keine Bilder von meinen USB Webcams? Hast du mit dem Programm Erfahrung?


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2008)

Na ja, ich hab meine Webcam am USB hängen gehabt, auf meinem DSL-Router den entsprechenden Port freigegeben und konnte dann von außen meine USB-Kamera betrachten, mit einem einfachen I-Explorer. Das Programm läuft als Web-Server und stellt die USB-Cam bereit. Man kann sich auch Code für eine HTML-Seite generieren lassen. Den Rest mußt du ausprobieren, ich hatte nur eine Kamera und wollte die einfach ins Web bringen.


----------



## Junior (31 März 2008)

Hallo,
Hab mal bischen gegoogelt.
Zitat:
Die Idee, zwei gleiche USB-Webcams (oder baugleiche Modelle) gemeinsam zu nutzen, ist meist zum Scheitern verdammt. Die baugleichen Cams melden sich identisch im System an und eine Webcam-Software kommt dann ins schleudern welche Cam angesteuert werden kann. Meist funtioniert dann nur eine, die andere bleibt „schwarz“. Es ist also ausdrücklich sinnvoll, VERSCHIEDENE Webcam-Modelle zu verwenden oder sich beim Hersteller sachkundig zu machen, ob Modelle baugleicher Art sich gemeinsam anschliessen und nutzen lassen. 

<FONT face=Arial size=2><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Vertragen sich mehrere Webcams miteinander, dann können sie gemeinsam genutzt werden. Ein Problem stellt dabei allerdings die USB-Bandbreite dar! Fatal kann es beispielsweise sein, eine USB 1.0 Cam und eine USB 2.0 Cam gemeinsam an einem USB 2.0 Port zu betreiben - die Leistung des USB 2.0 Ports wird dann auf lahmes USB 1.0 Tempo runtergebremst. Doch auch generell können Bandbreiten-Probleme auftreten. Die Bildübertragung kostet Bandbreite und die hat Limits. Sollen viele Cams angeschlossen werden, dann muss ihre Bildgrösse in der Regel reduziert werden, damit es nicht zu Rucklern kommt.
Zitat Ende.
Ich habe zwar Programme gefunden mit denen sich mehrere Webcam über Internet beobachten lassen, aber 4 Webcam über USB war nirgends weiter beschrieben.
Es gibt Programm zur Beobachtung und automatischer aufnahme bei Bildveränderungen aber die arbeiten mit max. 2 Webcam und das auch nicht gleichzeitig.
Das einzige Programm was eventuell zutreffend ist könnte Dies sein:
http://www.winload.de/download/38887/Multimedia/Sonstiges/go1984.3.0.2.6.html
Der Screenshot sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus.

MfG Günter.


----------



## nade (1 April 2008)

Also bei NEtzwerkcams hätte ich da Mobotix als brauchbare Version gesehen. Zudem deren Kamerasoftware kostenlos.


----------



## marcengbarth (1 April 2008)

Dann hilft nur selbst schreiben.


----------



## zwerg77 (4 April 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich es geschafft meine 4 Bilder auf den Monitor zu bringen!!
(Die passende Software wurde mit den Webcams mitgeliefert!!!) Also wieso einfach wenns kompliziert auch geht! Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem - Im Moment hängen die 4 Webcams auf einen 4 fach USB Hub! Was bei einer Leitungslänge von 1m locker geht! Wenn ich aber mit meinem PC ca. 30m von den Webcams entfernt bin - was gibts da für möglichkeiten? Mit Repeater hab ich es schon versucht - da bricht die Verbindung öffters ab!! - Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## nade (4 April 2008)

Weiß nicht obs das gibt, aber USB auf LAN/WLAN Konverter.
Oder aber in den saueren Apfel beißen und umstellen auf Netzwerkkameras. Müssen ja nicht gleich die Königsklassen sein, aber es gibt auch "günstige" ... 
Onlineaktualisierung:
JA es gibt da welche, die wohl gegeignet sein könnten.
DEVLON DLAN
oder 
DEVOLO DUO

Gefunden bei der Suche nach Netzwerkkameras. Das wären dann über Stromnetzlösung wo bei um die 50-60€/Schnittstelle liegen würde.
Oder aber auf Netzwerkkameras/Webcams von mein 100€ Aufwärts.


----------



## seeba (4 April 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Weiß nicht obs das gibt, aber USB auf LAN/WLAN Konverter.
> Oder aber in den saueren Apfel beißen und umstellen auf Netzwerkkameras. Müssen ja nicht gleich die Königsklassen sein, aber es gibt auch "günstige" ...
> Onlineaktualisierung:
> JA es gibt da welche, die wohl gegeignet sein könnten.
> ...


Die Devolokisten bieten über USB aber nur eine Netzwerkkarte an!


----------

